# Can I buy Thyroxine at a Spanish Pharmacy?



## emjeast

I am moving to Spain soon. I understand about registering for Doctors etc but in the meantime, the only medication that I take long term is Thyroxine and in the UK it is prescription only, however, when I was in Malta and forgot my tablets I was able to just buy some for 60 cents from a pharmacy, is it the same in Spain? I know you can buy alot more over the counter there than you can in the UK so I would appreciate a reply from anyone who takes this medication and lives in Spain.


----------



## pensionista

emjeast said:


> I am moving to Spain soon. I understand about registering for Doctors etc but in the meantime, the only medication that I take long term is Thyroxine and in the UK it is prescription only, however, when I was in Malta and forgot my tablets I was able to just buy some for 60 cents from a pharmacy, is it the same in Spain? I know you can buy alot more over the counter there than you can in the UK so I would appreciate a reply from anyone who takes this medication and lives in Spain.


If it is for your thyroid then it comes under the name of Eutyrox. I get mine from my local farmacia under prescription. Sorry, don,t know the cost but not expensive I think.


----------



## dunmovin

not sure on that one. What you might find is pharmacists vary from place to place.
Here, once the doctor issues a perscription it has to be filled within 10 days of the date he put on it. Some Pharmacists can be rigid on this rule, where others will give a generous leeway on the date


----------

